# films that will never be remade



## Huntress (Jun 30, 2011)

Hollywood likes remaking movies (eg; Clash of the Titans, Planet of the Apes), but can you think of any that will never be remade?
Movies that nobody could improve on, that special effects will never need to be updated, that the score is timeless and stuff?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 30, 2011)

Taxi Driver


----------



## Spica (Jun 30, 2011)

Avatar.


----------



## Magoichi (Jun 30, 2011)

Blade Runner (Maybe a new 'cut/uncut' version might be potentially released down the line, but still).


----------



## Kilawog (Jun 30, 2011)

Lord of the Rings trilogy, Harry Potter franchise, and Star Wars. You can't redo these ever.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

*Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope* Self-explanatory. Lucas may update it with new effects until the day he dies, but a full blown remake will never see the light of day.

*Harry Potter series* I can't picture anyone playing these roles better than the cast we've already been presented with.

TBA


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 30, 2011)

Back to the Future series


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 30, 2011)

I think all of them will be remade at some point.

atleast the popular ones


----------



## G. Hawke (Jun 30, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Back to the Future series



I would throw such a hissy fit if someone ever attempted this.


----------



## Kilawog (Jun 30, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> I think all of them will be remade at some point.
> 
> atleast the popular ones



I guess its possible I just don't see them redoing the entire Harry Potter or Star Wars or Lord of the Rings movies. You can't just do one movie from the entire series , you know? I see them redoing movies that weren't given justice like Eragon....


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

I can see another installment of BttF being made, but a remake? I'd never permit it.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 30, 2011)

The Godfather
Mean Streets
Badlands


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I can see another installment of BttF being made, but a remake? I'd never permit it.



I cant see it Stun. Just can't...

But I could see them making a remake of Ferris Bueller (and failing).


----------



## Achilles (Jun 30, 2011)

Casablanca
Gone with the wind
Chinatown


The Room and Menos: Hand of fate. Because who would want to?


----------



## Geogeo (Jun 30, 2011)

- Harry Potter series
- Original Star Wars trilogy
- Indiana Jones series
- Ghostbusters

This is the tip of the iceberg though. Too many to list.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 30, 2011)

There is no movie so good that it won't ever be remade, though there are movies so bad that I can't see them being remade.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2011)

Titanic.



Hopefully.


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 30, 2011)

500 Days of Summer.

If someone does try it, I will personally tear that friend apart


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 30, 2011)

Fight Club.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> I cant see it Stun. Just can't...
> 
> But I could see them making a remake of Ferris Bueller (and failing).



Middle aged Marty and ancient Doc? Yes, please.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 30, 2011)

The Godfather
Taxi Driver
Chaplin Movies
Lynch Movies
The 400 Blows
Pulp Fiction


----------



## Darc (Jun 30, 2011)

Pulp Fiction and Forrest Gump are not to be fucked with


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 30, 2011)

I've seen Casablanca being brought up for the remake train. Supposedly, it was to be a vehicle to showcase Madonna's acting talents. Thankfully, it seems to have been buried. Hopefull forever. 

Still, I know that there are no longer any more sacred cows left in this world. I can see jackasses trying to remake Full Metal Jacket, only setting it in Iraq so as to make it "relevant to a modern day audience." T

I dread the day I see Raging Bull up for the slate.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh man, I can _totally_ see an Iraq version of Full Metal Jacket being made, lol. But they better not touch Rocky. No one can pull off Rocky better than Stallone. _No one._ It belongs to him alone. All of them, good and bad.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 30, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Back to the Future series



God, I hope not. I'd fuckin' rage so hard. I keep forgetting that movie is almost 30 years old. That's just about ripe for a re-make for some studios...


----------



## Platinum (Jun 30, 2011)

I really see the only untouchable movie being citizen kane and maybe gone with the wind.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 30, 2011)

*Avatar*
Just cant see it being done. 

*Harry Potter Series*
Hopefully Hollywood will have some sense in mind not to redo HP. It would not even be close to being as good as it is now without the original cast.

*Mean Girls*
While they technically did make Mean Girls 2 (which i heard was an utter failure) they can't ever to a remake of the original.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2011)

Tank Girl.


----------



## -Dargor- (Jul 1, 2011)

No movie is safe from a remake, especially as technology goes on.

30 years from now all bets are off, if we haven't blown ourselves up by then.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 1, 2011)

Matrix triology.


----------



## Achilles (Jul 1, 2011)

Birth of a nation.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jul 2, 2011)

Lol. OP, nothing is sacred.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 2, 2011)

Jaws.

It's too perfect. Even upgraded special effects wouldn't make it better.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 2, 2011)

Here is the definitive list of movies, which its "unique" quality assures that will never be remade.

Plan 9 From Outer Space
The Room
Mega Shark versus Giant Octopus
Jesus Christ Vampire Hunter


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 2, 2011)

Avatar
Harry Potter
Matrix
Star Wars
Pulp Fiction


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 2, 2011)

All the hundreds of good ones that aren't popular enough to remake won't be remade..


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I can see another installment of BttF being made


----------



## Alpha (Jul 5, 2011)

Twiligh- Nah that will be done every 2 - 4 years. 

rocky.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)

Seriously, Rocky is at the top of my list at the moment. I will take to the streets.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 5, 2011)

Terminator 2: Judgment Day


----------



## Gnome (Jul 5, 2011)

The Wizard of Oz, Mary Poppins, Apocalypse Now.

I can't see any Charlie Chaplin movie being remade.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)

I heard that Burton was going to direct a remake of the Wizard of Oz.


----------



## Air D (Jul 5, 2011)

Madea Goes To Jail


Barbershop

Friday


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wasnt Barbershop already kinda remade with that female Queen Latifa version?


----------



## Gnome (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I heard that Burton was going to direct a remake of the Wizard of Oz.



Eeeeww, I'm not a fan of Burton.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)

What, no love for Beetlejuice, Batman, Nightmare before Christmas? Pee-Wee?


----------



## Gnome (Jul 5, 2011)

Nope, didn't really like any of those.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Gnome (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey! There's just something about his films that make me feel...ill.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey, no, it's your opinion. I'm just shocked whenever I hear people say they don't like Burton's Batman. I know there's those that do, it just catches me off guard.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I heard that Burton was going to direct a remake of the Wizard of Oz.



Sam Raimi is directing a prequel.

Tim Burton is filming a remake of Frankenweenie though, get hyped.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2011)

man Burton is really just picking random shit to make now isn't he


----------



## Platinum (Jul 6, 2011)

Parallax said:


> man Burton is really just picking random shit to make now isn't he



Certain directors get that perk.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2011)

Another franchise he can shit all over with his overused style.

Really no film is safe, Hollywood will remake anything they can flog to the audience and make a quick buck.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 6, 2011)

Can't see Lucas -or his Estate after he cashes in his chips- letting anyone touch his movies.  Pity.  



Stunna said:


> What, no love for Beetlejuice, Batman, Nightmare before Christmas? *Pee-Wee*?



 Pee-Wee.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 6, 2011)

this thread should probably be Changed to "Should never be Remade"

Holywood will Do any thing if some one thinks they can make money


----------

